# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Maghold Magnetic Build Plate for Flashforge, Qidi, Replicator type printers

## 3dprintermods

Hello,

I'd like to introduce you all to the Maghold build plate.  The Maghold is a cnc machined aluminum build plate with 11 neodymium magnets which hold a tempered spring steel cover plate.  The system is compatible with most Replicator type printers with a 3- point leveling system and is available from www.3dprintermods.com and Amazon.com.  Thanks for looking!

----------

